# Suffolk Manor Chapel - March 2016



## jsp77 (Mar 21, 2016)

Having a weekend away in the beautiful Suffolk with the other half, we had a drive and came across this run down Chapel, it is believed to be dated from around the 1900's built for estate workers. A prefabricated timber framed building with corrugated metal sheeting. Was rotting away and falling apart, as i walked through i could hear the floor creaking, expecting to fall through any minute.

On with the photos

























thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cute!


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2016)

Gotta like a Tin Tabernacle, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice find never seen this one before.great photos


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 21, 2016)

One of a number of 'off the peg' designs available around that time. The religious buildings produced by three companies - all trading separately by 1905, but all originating in the 1800's from the same devout family, gave very large discounts to none conformist groups who were prepared to branch out away from the larger towns.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 21, 2016)

Great little find jsp77! I love tin tabernacles


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 23, 2016)

What a lovely little place! Great pics!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks for the kind comments, first time i have been to a tin tabernacle.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 24, 2016)

Good stuff, reminds of the restored one at the Midland Railway centre. I always think there's something oddly 'wild west' about them.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 24, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> One of a number of 'off the peg' designs available around that time. The religious buildings produced by three companies - all trading separately by 1905, but all originating in the 1800's from the same devout family, gave very large discounts to none conformist groups who were prepared to branch out away from the larger towns.



Appreciate the history fella!

Crazy this still stands, hope to stumble across it before it folds in. Really good snaps there indeed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 2, 2016)

That's a beautiful old chapel jsp.i need to see this for myself &#55357;&#56832; You got some lovely photos from here.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Thats really sweet! Thanks for sharing


----------

